# Introducing from the famous Easter Basket Litter......



## LeleRF (Feb 18, 2021)

High Jump Chasing Moonbeams, “*Chase*” (formerly Cadbury)!!!

I hope you’ll all forgive my coyness & waiting to share on the forum, though we did just find out in the past few days which pup would be ours. My family and I are positively *bursting* with anticipation for our puppy pick up day, now less than 2 weeks away! We pretty much have all the essentials and are now getting to share the news with all our friends & family. We love our pup so much already! 🥰

I want to take a moment to say thank you’s 🙏. 

First and foremost to @krandall. Thank you seems inadequate for the amount of experience, guidance, WORK (backbreaking at times!), dedication, compassion, did I say WORK (?😉) patience (esp.with me, lol!) and most of all LOVE 💕 she has put into this new enterprise - and no one would ever guess in a *million* years this was her first litter! I feel like we’ve hit the breeder/puppy lottery for more reasons than I can possibly list. Continuing to have her sage advice and even play visits is more than my family & I could ever hope for in a breeder- BTW, we are now by extension of Chase ‘family’ and may be testing out ‘Auntie Karen’ affectionately, 😜 haha!

I also want to thank the members of this forum. Your advice, stories, many Havi pics and laughs have been absolutely priceless these past months. I’ve tried to absorb as best I could from everyone and have taken notes at times! I haven’t been able to contribute much personally being Havi-less, and am SO very pleased I will now be able to, even if just with pics and stories to start. I’ll look forward to the continued enrichment here which tends to naturally infuse into my family and soon to be puppy life!

I don’t know if I’m going overboard here, as I am starting to feel like I’m accepting an Academy Award 🏆 😝, but welp, what we’re getting is WAY better!


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Wow! So happy for you and your family! Can’t wait to hear and see more about Chase once you get him home! So happy we get to follow him (along with Ducky) as they grow up as part of our “forum family”.


----------



## LeleRF (Feb 18, 2021)

Molly120213 said:


> Wow! So happy for you and your family! Can’t wait to hear and see more about Chase once you get him home! So happy we get to follow him (along with Ducky) as they grow up as part of our “forum family”.


Thank you so much! I feel just the same! ☺


----------



## Mando's Mommy (Dec 8, 2020)

Congratulations!!! The suspense was killing me. 😂 So glad to know that we’ll get to see Chase (and Ducky) grow up on this Forum! ☺


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I think you should get a prize for that name!!! It is a WONDERFUL name for ANY Havanese and ABSOLUTELY PERFECT for this little boy!!! 
❤


----------



## LeleRF (Feb 18, 2021)

krandall said:


> I think you should get a prize for that name!!! It is a WONDERFUL name for ANY Havanese and ABSOLUTELY PERFECT for this little boy!!!
> ❤
> View attachment 174785


Aww, thank you! I think it fits too! This is another stunning photo. I am thinking of getting the iPhone 12 so I can improve my picture quality!


----------



## LeleRF (Feb 18, 2021)

Mando's Mommy said:


> Congratulations!!! The suspense was killing me. 😂 So glad to know that we’ll get to see Chase (and Ducky) grow up on this Forum! ☺


Thank you so much! I knowww, every time someone asked I could feel my face get red, haha 😬


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

How wonderful! Congratulations! What a beautiful boy you are getting, with the best upbringing.


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

@LeleRF CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! I am bursting with pride with you! You have won the lottery with an exemplary Havanese!!! CHASE is aptly named and I know what his strong points are 😉😉 You got the "pick of the litter" in terms of what fits your family dynamics best. After all I am the DogFather of this litter and I "know things". I have been paying attention to ALL of the videos and CHASE is an unbelievable combination of conformation, obedience competition, and cuddly companion Havanese. It is just a matter of which way(s) you want to take him. I am thrilled he will stay in the HF family!

As the DogFather of this litter, I have a vested interest in CHASE. You are obligated to post lots of pictures, brag about his accomplishments, and post regular updates. I want to see photos of his new family on "pick up" day, so many you will need to make an album on HF. Don't disappoint the DogFather because the last thing you want is him knocking on your door in the middle of the night with RICKY RICARDO riding shotgun, inquiring about how he is doing!


----------



## GoWithTheFlo (Oct 11, 2018)

Yay congratulations LeleRF🥳 Am so pleased it’s you😆. Can’t believe I didn’t even start to think of putting two and two together and wondering if _you_ were going to be the proud owner of a High Jump pup…last week (or maybe 2 weeks ago as time flies by post forty🙄) I was even wondering if you’d be getting your pup soon and nearly asked if there was any news on one of the threads…that would have been a hard one to answer/keep quiet🤐🤣

So happy for you, your family, Karen, all of us here on the forum and especially Chase (fab name) that he will be going to such a nice home😊😊

And yes the pic above is just gorgeous🥰🥰I love his little snuffling about in the ash pan white nose 🥰🥰


----------



## LeleRF (Feb 18, 2021)

Sheri said:


> How wonderful! Congratulations! What a beautiful boy you are getting, with the best upbringing.


Thank you, Sheri! Boy, you got that right on the upbringing! 



Ricky Ricardo said:


> @LeleRF CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! I am bursting with pride with you! You have won the lottery with an exemplary Havanese!!! CHASE is aptly named and I know what his strong points are 😉😉 You got the "pick of the litter" in terms of what fits your family dynamics best. After all I am the DogFather of this litter and I "know things". I have been paying attention to ALL of the videos and CHASE is an unbelievable combination of conformation, obedience competition, and cuddly companion Havanese. It is just a matter of which way(s) you want to take him. I am thrilled he will stay in the HF family!
> 
> As the DogFather of this litter, I have a vested interest in CHASE. You are obligated to post lots of pictures, brag about his accomplishments, and post regular updates. I want to see photos of his new family on "pick up" day, so many you will need to make an album on HF. Don't disappoint the DogFather because the last thing you want is him knocking on your door in the middle of the night with RICKY RICARDO riding shotgun, inquiring about how he is doing!


Thank you so much, Popi, aka DogFather! 🤗 Naturally, your blessing is of *particular* importance here! *Please* feel free to PM me to impart some of these things you know whenever you think* I *need some of that wisdom as well! I promise mum’s the word > 🤐! Truly, I *completely* agree with your sentiments on Chase being perfect for our little family and I so appreciate your well wishes. ❤

I will for sure be providing updates, pics and anything newsworthy with the HF! I will say I’m a tad camera shy, so I may not have the family side of pics to post here, but plenty of our boy!

Now, if I see any shotgun riding happening outside in the wee morn hours on my Ring alarm, I’ll be sure to tell hubby to let you in! Coffee or tea? 😝



GoWithTheFlo said:


> Yay congratulations LeleRF🥳 Am so pleased it’s you😆. Can’t believe I didn’t even start to think of putting two and two together and wondering if _you_ were going to be the proud owner of a High Jump pup…last week (or maybe 2 weeks ago as time flies by post forty🙄) I was even wondering if you’d be getting your pup soon and nearly asked if there was any news on one of the threads…that would have been a hard one to answer/keep quiet🤐🤣
> 
> So happy for you, your family, Karen, all of us here on the forum and especially Chase (fab name) that he will be going to such a nice home😊😊
> 
> And yes the pic above is just gorgeous🥰🥰I love his little snuffling about in the ash pan white nose 🥰🥰


Thank you so much, Claire!! ☺ 😘 Gosh, it was hard to keep the secret and at one point someone even asked me direct questions on what’s happening with my puppy journey and I had to slowlyyy back awayyyyy and give very nondescript answers. I didn’t want to fib 🤥, so I put on my Invisibility Cloak for a few days 😉! I too love his lil touch of Fluff (marshmallow creme) on his nose! 🥰


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Congratulations! You are one of the lucky new owners of the Easter Basket Litter. Look forward to hearing about your journey with beautiful Chase.  Btw love his name!!


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

LeleRF said:


> Now, if I see any shotgun riding happening outside in the wee morn hours on my Ring alarm, I’ll be sure to tell hubby to let you in! Coffee or tea? 😝


No, bully sticks all around. 😋🐂


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

LeleRF said:


> Thank you so much, Popi, aka DogFather! 🤗 Naturally, your blessing is of *particular* importance here! *Please* feel free to PM me to impart some of these things you know whenever you think* I *need some of that wisdom as well! I promise mum’s the word > 🤐!


Well what I know is no secret and is what everyone else already knows if they have been paying attention. What I know is that High Jump Havanese and Karen Randall are one of the best breeding programs in the U.S. Anyone who gets a High Jump pup now or in the future will be getting a superlative Havanese custom selected for their family. And MANDING training to boot! This is new stuff to me and I don't know of any other breeder who is doing this. This training is cutting edge in a breeding program!

So @LeleRF know that you didn't get a Toyota Havanese (perfectly serviceable and dependable) you got a Tesla Havanese (sit back and enjoy the ride with the beautiful design and advanced technology already built in)


----------



## Cassandra (Dec 29, 2015)

Congratulations!! That is so wonderful and Chase, formerly known as Cadbury, was definitely a favorite of mine! What a sweet boy.


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Congratulations, LeleRF! ShamaPapa and I are so happy for you! We can't wait to see your photos and hear your stories! Please stay in touch!

💚💛🧡💜💙


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Oh my gosh! Congratulations on Chase! I love the name by the way. Oh it's so exciting to be able to watch one of Karen's pups grow up! So envious!


----------



## LeleRF (Feb 18, 2021)

Ricky Ricardo said:


> Well what I know is no secret and is what everyone else already knows if they have been paying attention. What I know is that High Jump Havanese and Karen Randall are one of the best breeding programs in the U.S. Anyone who gets a High Jump pup now or in the future will be getting a superlative Havanese custom selected for their family. And MANDING training to boot! This is new stuff to me and I don't know of any other breeder who is doing this. This training is cutting edge in a breeding program!
> 
> So @LeleRF know that you didn't get a Toyota Havanese (perfectly serviceable and dependable) you got a Tesla Havanese (sit back and enjoy the ride with the beautiful design and advanced technology already built in)


I love it, a Tesla Havanese! Indeed, ain’t it the truth!


----------



## LeleRF (Feb 18, 2021)

Jackie from Concrete WA said:


> Oh my gosh! Congratulations on Chase! I love the name by the way. Oh it's so exciting to be able to watch one of Karen's pups grow up! So envious!


Thank you so much, Jackie!!! I knowwwww, if I weren’t me, I would be envious of me!! Erm, uh something like that! 🤪


----------



## LeleRF (Feb 18, 2021)

ShamaMama said:


> Congratulations, LeleRF! ShamaPapa and I are so happy for you! We can't wait to see your photos and hear your stories! Please stay in touch!
> 
> 💚💛🧡💜💙


Awww thank you to you BOTH, ShamaMama&Papa! 🤗🤗 I surely will share the fun times to come, and just so I give Karen a break every now and again, seek advice from all of you!


----------



## LeleRF (Feb 18, 2021)

Cassandra said:


> Congratulations!! That is so wonderful and Chase, formerly known as Cadbury, was definitely a favorite of mine! What a sweet boy.


Thank you, Cassandra! 😊 He is an absolute doll! I was lucky enough to participate in the soaping process- well more accurately, I was on drying duty, so I was able to spend time drying him. Poor lil guy didn’t love the air on him, but handling him and loving on him during the process was quite special!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Just getting caught up after a few days...Congratulations Lele! You did a very good job of keeping the secret! 😄 Chase is an adorable little fluff ball! 🥰 His name is just perfect! You are so creative! We'lll be looking forward to lot's of pictures of your special boy.


----------



## BoosDad (Mar 8, 2020)

Congratulations on the new addition to your family!


----------



## LeleRF (Feb 18, 2021)

Heather's said:


> Just getting caught up after a few days...Congratulations Lele! You did a very good job of keeping the secret! 😄 Chase is an adorable little fluff ball! 🥰 His name is just perfect! You are so creative! We'lll be looking forward to lot's of pictures of your special boy.





BoosDad said:


> Congratulations on the new addition to your family!


Thanks so much, Heather & BoosDad!! ❤❤ Chase is literally ALL we talk about now! @Heather's I am so lucky to have a ton of incredible pics courtesy of Karen who just happens to be a phenomenal photographer, so I’ll be putting together a ‘baby’ book. I have to work on my skills because there will be a very noticeable difference between her shots and mine! I’ll need to double check if it’s kosher but I want to print well wishes from the forum to include in the book. I consider the HF our extended family so it’s only fitting!


----------



## LWalks (Feb 7, 2021)

Congratulations @LeleRF ! Chase is adorable and such a perfect name. Can’t wait for you to bring your baby home and share all the pics!


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

I'm curious if you appear in any of the photos that Karen has posted on Panda's journal.


----------



## LeleRF (Feb 18, 2021)

Lisa Walker said:


> Congratulations @LeleRF ! Chase is adorable and such a perfect name. Can’t wait for you to bring your baby home and share all the pics!


Thanks so much, Lisa! 😊



Jackie from Concrete WA said:


> I'm curious if you appear in any of the photos that Karen has posted on Panda's journal.


I am fairly certain my face doesn’t appear though I did ‘help’ (I use that term loosely) with week 2 puppy pics, so my hands or top might be in there. This is DD meeting them! She was in absolute HEAVEN!


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

LeleRF said:


> Chase is literally ALL we talk about now!


I find it interesting how things have changed in the nine weeks since the litter was whelped. In the beginning Chirp stood out as the only female. Both Ducky and Jelly stood out with their spectacular coloring. And Cadbury (Chase) and Peeps were lost in the shuffle. Now all the HF family wants to talk about is Chase (Cadbury) and Peeps. Now it is a real 'horse race' which of the litter is a "special dog." They are all special. Each has their strengths that can be utilized by their families to bring out the best in them. The point is, it will be one to two years before each one of the litter settles into their adult appearance, personalities, and characteristics. We have already seen how much can change so quickly with an individual puppy. The fun will continue watching the Easter Basket litter mature.

Only Karen knows how painful it is for me to see them go, but on the other hand all will be staying in the northeast so I know Karen will be in close contact with the families and I expect to get periodic updates on each one at a minimum through Karen if not directly on HF. This IS going to be fun!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Ricky Ricardo said:


> I find it interesting how things have changed in the nine weeks since the litter was whelped. In the beginning Chirp stood out as the only female. Both Ducky and Jelly stood out with their spectacular coloring. And Cadbury (Chase) and Peeps were lost in the shuffle. Now all the HF family wants to talk about is Chase (Cadbury) and Peeps. Now it is a real 'horse race' which of the litter is a "special dog." They are all special. Each has their strengths that can be utilized by their families to bring out the best in them. The point is, it will be one to two years before each one of the litter settles into their adult appearance, personalities, and characteristics. We have already seen how much can change so quickly with an individual puppy. The fun will continue watching the Easter Basket litter mature.
> 
> Only Karen knows how painful it is for me to see them go, but on the other hand all will be staying in the northeast so I know Karen will be in close contact with the families and I expect to get periodic updates on each one at a minimum through Karen if not directly on HF. This IS going to be fun!


I'd BETTER get updates! Otherwise it would break my heart! 💔


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

krandall said:


> I'd BETTER get updates! Otherwise it would break my heart! 💔


Did you get that written into your Contracts?


----------



## GoWithTheFlo (Oct 11, 2018)

Sheri said:


> Did you get that written into your Contracts?


I was thinking that, like they HAVE TO become forum members or return them😘


----------



## GoWithTheFlo (Oct 11, 2018)

Ricky Ricardo said:


> I find it interesting how things have changed in the nine weeks since the litter was whelped. In the beginning Chirp stood out as the only female. Both Ducky and Jelly stood out with their spectacular coloring. And Cadbury (Chase) and Peeps were lost in the shuffle. Now all the HF family wants to talk about is Chase (Cadbury) and Peeps. Now it is a real 'horse race' which of the litter is a "special dog." They are all special. Each has their strengths that can be utilized by their families to bring out the best in them. The point is, it will be one to two years before each one of the litter settles into their adult appearance, personalities, and characteristics. We have already seen how much can change so quickly with an individual puppy. The fun will continue watching the Easter Basket litter mature.
> 
> Only Karen knows how painful it is for me to see them go, but on the other hand all will be staying in the northeast so I know Karen will be in close contact with the families and I expect to get periodic updates on each one at a minimum through Karen if not directly on HF. This IS going to be fun!


I don’t know what it is about Chase but he has totally stolen my heart💜 I think part of it is that I am _so _excited for LeleRF but he is just so photogenic, every photo is like he is looking at you with pure love on his little face😍


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Sheri said:


> Did you get that written into your Contracts?


I did!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

GoWithTheFlo said:


> I was thinking that, like they HAVE TO become forum members or return them😘


Well, I didn’t tell them they have to become Forum members… some people are just not social media people. But I DID strongly encourage them. We’ll see!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

GoWithTheFlo said:


> I don’t know what it is about Chase but he has totally stolen my heart💜 I think part of it is that I am _so _excited for LeleRF but he is just so photogenic, every photo is like he is looking at you with pure love on his little face😍


He is a very special puppy. They all are, of course, but, honestly, I have never met another one like him. I can’t post them here, because I am not allowed to post photos of my granddaughter on the internet. But I sent the photos to LeleRF. My not yet 3 year old granddaughter was here over the weekend. When the puppies were younger, I could put her in the pen with them. (SHE is very gentle and knows how to behave with animals) but THEY are mostly a bunch of little sharks right now. I took Chase out and sat him beside her on the couch and the two of them had the most adorable little love fest for about 10 minutes. I just don’t know another 8 week old puppy who will do that!

He probably WILL go though a mouthy stage… they mostly do. But in general, he is just SUCH a sweet, gentle puppy! I love him to bits. This is his favorite position, and he’ll do it for anyone!


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Such a great photo! He is a little love bug!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

What a little sweetheart! He is just precious! 🥰


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Oh what a little sweetheart! Can't be any cuter! With that photo he might beat out Ducky as my favorite! How could anyone really pick a favorite??!!


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

I am curious, Karen, how the new puppy parents found you. Word of mouth? Did you already know them and knew they wanted a Havanese? I expect you didn't have to advertise!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Jackie from Concrete WA said:


> I am curious, Karen, how the new puppy parents found you. Word of mouth? Did you already know them and knew they wanted a Havanese? I expect you didn't have to advertise!


The one who is a forum member, I suspect saw my name here, though she would have to tell us that for sure. She is also in my geographic area. The others were referrals from other breeders in my area. I got a LOT of applications, though, some from as far away as California. I would GUESS that many of those were simply internet searches.


----------



## GoWithTheFlo (Oct 11, 2018)

krandall said:


> He is a very special puppy. They all are, of course, but, honestly, I have never met another one like him. I can’t post them here, because I am not allowed to post photos of my granddaughter on the internet. But I sent the photos to LeleRF. My not yet 3 year old granddaughter was here over the weekend. When the puppies were younger, I could put her in the pen with them. (SHE is very gentle and knows how to behave with animals) but THEY are mostly a bunch of little sharks right now. I took Chase out and sat him beside her on the couch and the two of them had the most adorable little love fest for about 10 minutes. I just don’t know another 8 week old puppy who will do that!
> 
> He probably WILL go though a mouthy stage… they mostly do. But in general, he is just SUCH a sweet, gentle puppy! I love him to bits. This is his favorite position, and he’ll do it for anyone!
> View attachment 174808


💗💗💗💗💗💗💗💗💗💗💗💗💗💗💗💗💗💗💗💗💗💗💗💗💗💗💗💗💗💗💗💗💗💗💗💗💗💗💗💗💗💗💗💗💗💗💗💗💗💗💗💗💗💗💗💗💗💗💗💗💗💗💗💗💗💗💗💗💗💗💗💗💗💗💗💗💗💗💗💗💗💗💗💗and THAT is all I have to say about this picture💗


----------



## LeleRF (Feb 18, 2021)

krandall said:


> I'd BETTER get updates! Otherwise it would break my heart! 💔


Not a chance, you won’t be hearing from us- Chase & co! You’re stuck with us! 😜


----------



## LeleRF (Feb 18, 2021)

GoWithTheFlo said:


> I don’t know what it is about Chase but he has totally stolen my heart💜 I think part of it is that I am _so _excited for LeleRF but he is just so photogenic, every photo is like he is looking at you with pure love on his little face😍


I hear ya, sister! I swear these Havi’s look right into your heart & soul! 😍


----------



## LeleRF (Feb 18, 2021)

krandall said:


> He is a very special puppy. They all are, of course, but, honestly, I have never met another one like him. I can’t post them here, because I am not allowed to post photos of my granddaughter on the internet. But I sent the photos to LeleRF. My not yet 3 year old granddaughter was here over the weekend. When the puppies were younger, I could put her in the pen with them. (SHE is very gentle and knows how to behave with animals) but THEY are mostly a bunch of little sharks right now. I took Chase out and sat him beside her on the couch and the two of them had the most adorable little love fest for about 10 minutes. I just don’t know another 8 week old puppy who will do that!
> 
> He probably WILL go though a mouthy stage… they mostly do. But in general, he is just SUCH a sweet, gentle puppy! I love him to bits. This is his favorite position, and he’ll do it for anyone!
> View attachment 174808


Those pics of your *adorable* granddaughter and sweet little Chase absolutely reduced me to a puddle!!! In fact, everyone (hubby, kiddo and my mom) were enamored with them. Priceless!


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

LeleRF said:


> Those pics of your *adorable* granddaughter and sweet little Chase absolutely reduced me to a puddle!!! In fact, everyone (hubby, kiddo and my mom) were enamored with them. Priceless!


This next week is going to seem to crawl by like a year! Nobody in your family is going to get any good sleep! And then CHASE will be totally yours!


----------



## LeleRF (Feb 18, 2021)

DogFather said:


> This next week is going to seem to crawl by like a year! Nobody in your family is going to get any good sleep! And then CHASE will be totally yours!


Yesssss!!! We have empty pens, 1 upstairs in our bedroom and 1 down in the living room, all set up, just WAITING for our boy! There are still a few matters like installing gates at the top of the stairs (NOT pressure mounted for those areas), a few other items to pick up/order, but otherwise we are X’ing each day off the calendar 📅! I have to say there’s a part of me that feels quite sad for the changes in the original family- Panda, all the pups and Karen. 😢


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

LeleRF said:


> I have to say there’s a part of me that feels quite sad for the changes in the original family- Panda, all the pups and Karen. 😢


OH, didn't they tell you? PANDA and Karen are going to come and live with you too! This is going to be fun watching the expression on your face when that happens! Don't worry it is only Popi's version of Candid Camera.


----------



## NotAMuggle (Dec 4, 2020)

SO excited for you LeleRF! You are now part of the class of 2021 havaneseforum puppies! 😄


----------



## LeleRF (Feb 18, 2021)

DogFather said:


> OH, didn't they tell you? PANDA and Karen are going to come and live with you too! This is going to be fun watching the expression on your face when that happens! Don't worry it is only Popi's version of Candid Camera.


Ohhh Popi, you devil 😈!


----------



## LeleRF (Feb 18, 2021)

NotAMuggle said:


> SO excited for you LeleRF! You are now part of the class of 2021 havaneseforum puppies! 😄


Thank you, NotAMuggle! A most excellent class it is! 😃


----------



## LeleRF (Feb 18, 2021)

Welp, this is IT! Last night of our home sans puppy!

The gates are installed, litters are filled, the beds plumped, the toys ready for rotation (there may or may not be more on order from Amazon 😬), water bottles attached to pens & awaiting a fill and all things puppy still for the final night. We can hardly wait! 😆 

I am half way through Puppy Culture so I am ready for my observations 🔎 📝! Well, perhaps after little Chase settles in after a couple days.

Stay tuned as ”Tails from the Easter Basket Litter Continues…”!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

LeleRF said:


> Welp, this is IT! Last night of our home sans puppy!
> 
> The gates are installed, litters are filled, the beds plumped, the toys ready for rotation (there may or may not be more on order from Amazon 😬), water bottles attached to pens & awaiting a fill and all things puppy still for the final night. We can hardly wait! 😆
> 
> ...


He got his nails done last night, Bath and foot trimming will commence this morning! At least he won’t be alone… I won’t have MY puppy be the only “ragamuffin” puppy left, so Ducky is going to get “waterboarded” too! LOL!


----------



## LeleRF (Feb 18, 2021)

Just wanted to share our very exciting afternoon, including some pics!

After a wonderful visit full of Randall Crew Doggy Play, several new owner questions (of which Karen graciously answered all 6,324 of them 😉 plus gave us tons of starter items), & official transfer business we we’re off to take Chase home!! He was perfect in the car for the hour + drive and didn’t even make a peep! After getting acclimated to his 1st floor pen he showed us he was a Potty Pro and peed 2x and 1 healthy poop in his litter! We then had some getting to know ya time- he’s such a social butterfly 🦋. Next up was supper and he ate it all up! He‘s now pretty wiped 🥱😴 from a very busy day full of new people & places.


----------



## LWalks (Feb 7, 2021)

LeleRF said:


> Just wanted to share our very exciting afternoon, including some pics!
> 
> After a wonderful visit full of Randall Crew Doggy Play, several new owner questions (of which Karen graciously answered all 6,324 of them 😉 plus gave us tons of starter items), & official transfer business we we’re off to take Chase home!! He was perfect in the car for the hour + drive and didn’t even make a peep! After getting acclimated to his 1st floor pen he showed us he was a Potty Pro and peed 2x and 1 healthy poop in his litter! We then had some getting to know ya time- he’s such a social butterfly 🦋. Next up was supper and he ate it all up! He‘s now pretty wiped 🥱😴 from a very busy day full of new people & places.
> 
> ...


Welcome home, Chase!!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

He looks like he’s settling in beautifully! ❤


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Congrats on bringing your little man home!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Congratulations! Chase looks like one happy little pup! He's just adorable chewing on his bully stick! 🥰


----------



## NotAMuggle (Dec 4, 2020)

Yesss! What a little cutie munching away on his stick!


----------



## GoWithTheFlo (Oct 11, 2018)

Congratulations to you and your family😊. Welcome to your new home Chase, I can see you’re going to be so well loved🥰


----------



## Cassandra (Dec 29, 2015)

The intensity of a Havanese puppy chewing on his or her bully stick always makes me smile. We used to restrict Cassie’s sessions, or at least try, and she would go wild trying to get us to give it back, sitting in front of the doggie treat cabinet, looking back and forth at it and us etc.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Oh I wish I could push the "like" button 100 times!


----------



## LeleRF (Feb 18, 2021)

Thanks so much for the well wishes, everyone! 😘 For those of you that have read Karen’s new thread for updates on Ducky (which I am excited to follow as well!), he wasn’t the only one that missed his siblings! Bless their sorrowful little hearts ♥♥, they need a little time to adjust!

Chase also shifted around overnight and whimpered a bit. Hubby gets up for work about 5am and little Chase figured it meant it was playtime and started prancing & wagging that adorable little tail! DH took him outside to try to expend a little of that energy but then headed out to work by about 5:20, according to his texts. Mind you the rest of the house doesn't get up until at least 7:30am or after (an atomic bomb couldn’t wake my dearest teenager up now that she’s on summer break). Chase did NOT dig that at all! He began whimpering and then full on howling!

Being a night owl, and having maybe 3.5 hrs sleep at that point, I zombie’d myself over to see if he was ok. 😵‍💫 He was, but I figured we’d go to the upstairs pen in my bedroom where it was darker and more conducive for sleep (should have done that to start but I thought he’d be better in the downstairs pen he was used to for the 1st night. That was a _swell_ idea! 😑). He DID do a 💩 soon after, right in that potty to christen that one as well! 👏👏 I’m sure I meant to say “GOOD BOY, CHASE”, though it may have actually come out something like “GabootChay” given my sleepdrunk state.

I’ll tell you, he was NOT having sleepytime in the bedroom and more howling ensued. I brought him back downstairs & sat in the recliner nearby. After maybe 5 mins or so he settled down though was still occasionally shifting around. I think I may have gotten in another 1/2 hr sleep but hopefully we’ll ALL be in bed early tonight- in the bedroom, no more downstairs sleeping. **Karen, if you see this, you can say ‘I told you so’ since I told you my plan and you DID say he should be fine in the bedroom!

Otherwise, we had some inside & outside play today, and also expanded his main pen a bit more so he has the choice of bed or crate, umm OR as you can see in the pic, floor! Of course some new toys were introduced as well! He’s eating well, but still not really sleeping/napping. He’s like me a light sleeper and stirs with the slightest sounds but no crying or howling during these quiet times. He’s CHILLIN’ Chase 😉!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I think, if your husband leaves that early, and you want Chase to sleep in, it would be better if he just quietly pottied him and then tucked him back into bed with very little interaction. I suspect that playing with him and letting him run around just woke him up more rather than settling him down!


----------



## NotAMuggle (Dec 4, 2020)

They definitely get better about sleeping in as they get even a little older! At 10 weeks Piper was ready to start her day between 530-615am and now at 5 months she often doesnt whine until 8am-830am (with an occasional 730amish day here and there as well). Once he adjusts and his bladder grows youll be able to sleep a bit more! Also i found covering the crate with a sheet helped so much because i think lots of puppies (and dogs) tend to think sunrise=time to start the day. The covered crate keeps it a bit darker and more cave-like!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

NotAMuggle said:


> They definitely get better about sleeping in as they get even a little older! At 10 weeks Piper was ready to start her day between 530-615am and now at 5 months she often doesnt whine until 8am-830am (with an occasional 730amish day here and there as well). Once he adjusts and his bladder grows youll be able to sleep a bit more! Also i found covering the crate with a sheet helped so much because i think lots of puppies (and dogs) tend to think sunrise=time to start the day. The covered crate keeps it a bit darker and more cave-like!!


They were needing a quick pee between 6 and 7 here, but then they were waiting quietly until 8 for humans toget up and attend to them. Obviously it takes some adjustment being in a new home… Ducky is having to adjust to being without his sibs here too! But I think these boys already have the skills to let people sleep longer!


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

LeleRF said:


> Otherwise, we had some inside & outside play today, and also expanded his main pen a bit more so he has the choice of bed or crate, umm OR as you can see in the pic, floor!


His little leg poking out is adorable!


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

Cassandra said:


> The intensity of a Havanese puppy chewing on his or her bully stick always makes me smile. We used to restrict Cassie’s sessions, or at least try, and she would go wild trying to get us to give it back, sitting in front of the doggie treat cabinet, looking back and forth at it and us etc.


Not just a Havie puppy! Perry hadn't had his himalayan chew for a week and I gave it to him yesterday and he went crazy.


----------



## Mando's Mommy (Dec 8, 2020)

Welcome home to Chase! Congrats to your family!


----------



## LeleRF (Feb 18, 2021)

NotAMuggle said:


> They definitely get better about sleeping in as they get even a little older! At 10 weeks Piper was ready to start her day between 530-615am and now at 5 months she often doesnt whine until 8am-830am (with an occasional 730amish day here and there as well). Once he adjusts and his bladder grows youll be able to sleep a bit more! Also i found covering the crate with a sheet helped so much because i think lots of puppies (and dogs) tend to think sunrise=time to start the day. The covered crate keeps it a bit darker and more cave-like!!


Oh absolutely, and also we’ll be slowly shifting his bedtime a little later over time so that will hopefully help as well. It was definitely brighter from the sunlight in the living room than in the bedroom with the room darkening shades and curtains. The plan is to have him sleep in the bedroom pen, but just for the first night, I didn’t know if it might be confusing to be in yet another new place & figured the living room might work better after having spent the majority of the evening in it.



krandall said:


> I think, if your husband leaves that early, and you want Chase to sleep in, it would be better if he just quietly pottied him and then tucked him back into bed with very little interaction. I suspect that playing with him and letting him run around just woke him up more rather than settling him down!


You’re right, he shouldn’t have taken him outside, it just got him all zoomed up! We are leaving the crate open inside the pen since he’s proven very consistent pottying with you & here as well!** I also shouldn’t have moved him around up & down the stairs and instead just checked him quietly. I just felt so sad for his pitiful howls. 😞. I have to say I actually was prepared for *much* worse and think he did *beautifully* given it was his first night without the only family he’s ever known!

** I hope this isn’t TMI but after he pooped, I brought him in the bathroom with me to flush it because I didn’t want him to step in the remnants from the grate. Well, nature called for me & since the bathroom is a safe room with supervision I closed the door and put him on the floor. There wasn’t a litter naturally so he looked at me for a moment, looked around the room & peed, lol! Here I was baby talking to him (saying what a good boy he was for pooping) and missed his clues! Not much I could do at that moment anyway and the bathroom has the best floor to take any pee/poop, but it was just a comical moment. He actually _looked_ embarrassed the poor little thing!


----------



## LeleRF (Feb 18, 2021)

EvaE1izabeth said:


> His little leg poking out is adorable!


I knowwww! It’s all I can do not to go over & give it a love bite! 🥰


----------



## GoWithTheFlo (Oct 11, 2018)

LeleRF said:


> Oh absolutely, and also we’ll be slowly shifting his bedtime a little later over time so that will hopefully help as well. It was definitely brighter from the sunlight in the living room than in the bedroom with the room darkening shades and curtains. The plan is to have him sleep in the bedroom pen, but just for the first night, I didn’t know if it might be confusing to be in yet another new place & figured the living room might work better after having spent the majority of the evening in it.
> 
> 
> You’re right, he shouldn’t have taken him outside, it just got him all zoomed up! We are leaving the crate open inside the pen since he’s proven very consistent pottying with you & here as well!** I also shouldn’t have moved him around up & down the stairs and instead just checked him quietly. I just felt so sad for his pitiful howls. 😞. I have to say I actually was prepared for *much* worse and think he did *beautifully* given it was his first night without the only family he’s ever known!
> ...


The “TMI” story made me laugh 😆😘


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

LeleRF said:


> You’re right, he shouldn’t have taken him outside, it just got him all zoomed up! We are leaving the crate open inside the pen since he’s proven very consistent pottying with you & here as well!** I also shouldn’t have moved him around up & down the stairs and instead just checked him quietly. I just felt so sad for his pitiful howls. 😞. I have to say I actually was prepared for *much* worse and think he did *beautifully* given it was his first night without the only family he’s ever known!


Oh, believe me, I know! Listening to Ducky cry yesterday wasn’t easy either! I was really surprised what a hard day he had. I went on the Puppy Cultrure breeder’s group to ask about it. Fortunately(?) they ALL told me that very often “keepers” have it harder than the puppies that leave, because all of a sudden they are all alone, but nothing ELSE is new to distract them. At least Panda is BERY attentive and playing with him. They said many moms don’t want anything to do with the last puppy at this point!



LeleRF said:


> ** I hope this isn’t TMI but after he pooped, I brought him in the bathroom with me to flush it because I didn’t want him to step in the remnants from the grate. Well, nature called for me & since the bathroom is a safe room with supervision I closed the door and put him on the floor. There wasn’t a litter naturally so he looked at me for a moment, looked around the room & peed, lol! Here I was baby talking to him (saying what a good boy he was for pooping) and missed his clues! Not much I could do at that moment anyway and the bathroom has the best floor to take any pee/poop, but it was just a comical moment. He actually _looked_ embarrassed the poor little thing!


LOL! I took Ducky into the bathroom this morning with me while I showered, for similar reasons. FORTUNATELY he DIDN’T pee on the floor (I was PRETTY sure he was empty) but my thought process was the same… if he HAD an accident, at least it was an easy place to clean it up! I ALMOST moved a potty tray in with us, and then… nah! LOL! What we do for puppies! (And you can FORGET about privacy EVER AGAIN. I sometimes pee with an audience of SEVERAL Havanese.  Brushing my teeth is harder, because Kodi INDIDTSin lying BETWEEN me and the sink while I brush my teeth, I SUPPOSE I could make him move… I guess you would have to… you are shorter than I am! LOL!


----------

